# New HCC Pricing & added benefits!



## vineyarder (Oct 19, 2007)

High Country Club Announces Price Increase and Expands Membership Benefits 
(Denver, CO) — As Denver-based High Country Club approaches its two year anniversary, the company is raising it’s pricing structure and expanding membership benefits with the most flexible plans for luxury travelers. Since its inception, High Country Club has become the largest and fastest growing company in the premium segment ($1 million and below in home value) of the destination club industry. The company has grown to over 270 members and 33 properties in some of the most desirable destinations in the world. 

Changes effective November 30, 2007 to High Country Club’s membership offering include:

Membership Type  Membership Fee  Annual Dues  Nights of Use  
Companion $25,000 ($20,000*)  $2,100 ($1,750*)  7 nights  
Associate $40,000 ($30,000*)  $4,300 ($3,500*)  15 nights  
Affiliate $50,000 ($40,000*)  $6,600 ($5,400*)  25 nights  
Private $70,000 ($60,000*)  $9,000 ($8,400*)  35 nights (45 nights*)  
Membership Cancellation  Membership fee is 100% refundable in the first year, 80% refundable thereafter, subject to the Club’s “two-in, one-out” policy. 

* Current Pricing / Nights of Use 

Memberships can be upgraded to “family and friend” status for a $10,000 non-refundable fee and 20% increase in annual dues. 
Customized plans can be developed outside the current membership offering. 
High Country Club is also making significant changes to its reservation policies, allowing Members greater flexibility, with the following features:

Members that exceed their nights of use may reserve the High Country Club portfolio on a “space available” basis up to 30 days in advance at a $250 per night fee. 
Members will be able to make three-day or four-day reservations up to one year in advance. 
The number of restricted holidays will be reduced.


----------



## vineyarder (Oct 19, 2007)

Really gives an incentive to join before November 30th, and certainly makes me glad that I locked in current pricing with my trial membership.  Interestingly, the trial is now a 'companion' membership (as in companion to a membership in another DC?) but is no longer limited to 1 year...

The ability to add space-available days at $250/nt is fabulous, and the ability to reserve 3 or 4 night periods a year in advance is tremendous (at least from my point of view..), as is the reduction in holiday periods.

BRAVO HCC!


----------



## Laura7811 (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree it is exciting.. I also like the 250 a night fee for extra days. I may not need to upgrade my membership to private now. I will have to see how this works out..

Laura


----------



## whatmough (Oct 19, 2007)

Love the new benefit allowing the purchase of extra nights within 30 days for $250.  Why not make use of days that would otherwise likely go unoccupied and provide the club with additional operating revenue?

But I see problems with allowing 3 and 4 day reservations a year in advance.  This will promote booking long weekends and will muck up ability to book longer stays and cause midweek days to go unused.  I hope HCC considers the rules on this very carefully.  I can see it working OK for Colorado ski properties, but i"d hate to see the calendar for resort destinations like Turks & caicos, Mexico, Hawaii, La Costa, etc. littered with 3 and 4 day stays.  Giving members the ability to "make available" excess days as they do now is I think the best compromise for most of the properties.


----------



## vivalour (Oct 19, 2007)

vineyarder said:


> Really gives an incentive to join before November 30th, and certainly makes me glad that I locked in current pricing with my trial membership.  Interestingly, the trial is now a 'companion' membership (as in companion to a membership in another DC?) but is no longer limited to 1 year...
> 
> The ability to add space-available days at $250/nt is fabulous, and the ability to reserve 3 or 4 night periods a year in advance is tremendous (at least from my point of view..), as is the reduction in holiday periods.
> 
> BRAVO HCC!



Sounds great to me too and should give a real boost to memberships before yearend.  Could be the last push for us to go for it -- but have to check out the new "customization" feature which HCC had already been doing for some members, I understand-- without making it formal. I guess it will involve paying more $$$ for more options like advanced holiday bookings. 
Looks like more number crunching for Travelguy's monks in their cave over the weekend.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 19, 2007)

Heath called my this morning to discuss these new plans while I was on the golf course.

I think they represent the commiment HCC has to listening to what the market wants and serving products that are unmatched by any other DC out there.

HCC really wants to break 400 members and be the #3 largest DC in the world  .


----------



## SamH (Oct 19, 2007)

This is all very interesting and exciting (and I haven't even had my first stay at an HCC property yet). Am I correct in assuming that the changes apply to all members and not just future members? 

Also, I wonder the how the long-term reservations will work under the new program? Will one week under the current program equal seven long-term days under the new program or will it equal one long-term stay regardless of the number of days? 

Sam


----------



## Bourne (Oct 19, 2007)

Dang. 

I was off by 20 days...

Had predicted around March that HCC would increase their prices around Sep end. 

I am also contemplating the option to upgrade to Private. Was 100% sure earlier. Down to 50% with new option. 

In all, a lot of positive changes.


----------



## Bourne (Oct 19, 2007)

*Membership fee is 100% refundable in the first year, 80% refundable thereafter, subject to the Club’s “two-in, one-out” policy.*

This is a nice benefit. 100% risk free to join for people sitting on the fences.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 19, 2007)

The 100% first year refund was one of my ideas as I have told Heath multiple times that this would help the current timeshare owners feel more confortable about joining.

I am glad to see HCC getting aggressive in promotions and trying to grow the club.

As I have said many times....more members = more properties!!!

This is the cool thing about DCs vs TS....the more DC members do not create any more competition for me as they have to keep the member to home ratio the same....thus, when 6-7 new "private equivalent" members join...a new home has to be added.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 19, 2007)

pretty aggressive, not bad.

hope all the HCC members here can take advantage of some of the new benefits


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 19, 2007)

*America on Sale!*

With the Canadian dollar hitting a new high again today and probably $1:10 by year end, I kinda wish this offer was in effect a little longer.

Questions:

If you buy a low level membership, can you upgrade at the former (current) rates to any level, even Corporate?

I assume the annual fees are not 'fixed' but the increase they are showing look greater than the 2% or so annual fee increase limit I thought I had read on this board in past posts.  

I don't know know why I might even consider HCC as they have almost no locations of interest to me within driving distance of Toronto, but Canadians are going nuts right now buying up America.  

Brian


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 19, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> If you buy a low level membership, can you upgrade at the former (current) rates to any level, even Corporate?



I have seen HCC offer this upon request.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 19, 2007)

What do you think about a 20% increase in annual dues with this new schedule?  That puts Marriott to shame!   I'm assuming that current members, regardless of their membership fee paid, will all have to pay the increased dues.

Brian


----------



## texdoc (Oct 19, 2007)

Brian,

An additional e-mail was sent out to all HCC Members today (in addition to the one announcing the price increases and changes).  It said:

"_The number of nights and pricing of your current membership plan will not be affected_."  

I guess we'll see if this is true.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 19, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> What do you think about a 20% increase in annual dues with this new schedule?  That puts Marriott to shame!   I'm assuming that current members, regardless of their membership fee paid, will all have to pay the increased dues.
> 
> Brian



This is 100% NOT true. Current members are locked into their current rate that can increase each year by the CPI plus 2% (max).....this is a MUCH less increase than Marriott where there appears to be no CPI or maximum cap.

The increase is ONLY for new members that sign up after November 30, 2007.

HCC has been raising membership dues and the annual dues for new members about every 9 months.


----------



## Bourne (Oct 19, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> This is 100% NOT true. Current members are locked into their current rate that can increase each year by the CPI plus 2% (max).....this is a MUCH less increase than Marriott where there appears to be no CPI or maximum cap.
> 
> The increase is ONLY for new members that sign up after November 30, 2007.
> 
> HCC has been raising membership dues and the annual dues for new members about every 9 months.




That is exactly why I am crunching numbers for a Private membership upgrade. 

I have the cost locked down but the dues keep running away. The upgrade clause states that the price is locked but you would have to be compliant to existing dues. i.e. If I do not upgrade by Nov, I get 35 days without unlimited benefit and higher MF. 

On the other hand, does the $250 per night clause effectively fill the gap. Then again, $250 offer is a feature, not a clause in the contract. It could be increased going forward. 

Bite the bullet and go through 3-4 years of limited use and then a lifetime of 45+ nights. 

OR

Gain in the short term but lose out in the long term because of price increases.


----------



## Laura7811 (Oct 19, 2007)

Do you mean if we don't upgrade soon we won't get the unlimited nights usage? I guess I should re-read my contract. When I joined I asked for a 2 year price freeze to become a private member with 45+ so Icould upgrade when I would possible be able to use that much time.
Maybe I should call tomorrow 

Laura


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 19, 2007)

The following changes apply to ALL current members

    *  Members that exceed their nights of use may reserve the High Country club portfolio on a “space available” basis up to 30 days in advance at a $250 per night fee.

    * Members will be able to make three-day or four-day reservations up to one year in advance.

    * The number of restricted holidays will be reduced.


----------



## steve b (Oct 19, 2007)

This is absolutely a fabulous upgrade for HCC.  My question is will the split weeks increase the number of Long Term reservations each member will be alloted?
steve b


----------



## vineyarder (Oct 20, 2007)

Bourne said:


> That is exactly why I am crunching numbers for a Private membership upgrade.
> 
> I have the cost locked down but the dues keep running away. The upgrade clause states that the price is locked but you would have to be compliant to existing dues. i.e. If I do not upgrade by Nov, I get 35 days without unlimited benefit and higher MF.
> 
> ...



I don't know your personal financial situation, but it seems to me that if you are seriously contempating high usage in the future, even 5 years down the road, it would make major sense to upgrade before November 30th.  It's not just the price increase you avoid, but the drop in usage days from 45 to 35; a major change.  The $250 days may help fill the gap, but as I understand it, those are 30 day reservations, whereas the 45 days in private are all either LT or 90 day reservations, a big difference.  My gut says you'll be kicking yourself if you don't upgrade now!


----------



## Bourne (Oct 20, 2007)

vineyarder said:


> I don't know your personal financial situation, but it seems to me that if you are seriously contempating high usage in the future, even 5 years down the road, it would make major sense to upgrade before November 30th.  It's not just the price increase you avoid, but the drop in usage days from 45 to 35; a major change.  The $250 days may help fill the gap, but as I understand it, those are 30 day reservations, whereas the 45 days in private are all either LT or 90 day reservations, a big difference.  My gut says you'll be kicking yourself if you don't upgrade now!



True. 

And I would be looking at a 9,000 MF rather than 8,400.

My projected usage days are 25+ till 2011 and 30+ till 2014 and 45+ beyond.


----------



## capjak (Oct 20, 2007)

Bourne said:


> True.
> 
> And I would be looking at a 9,000 MF rather than 8,400.
> 
> My projected usage days are 25+ till 2011 and 30+ till 2014 and 45+ beyond.



Maybe find a friend and have them pay the $10,000 upgrade for X number of days use each year or even a corporate plan?


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, this is probably the kick in the ass that I needed to make a decision.  I wonder what percentage join the club to get in before a price increase?  I gotta believe the serious fence sitters jump in, and then new memberships flatline for the next several months.

Does anyone have a brief summary of HCC's historical dates/price increases?


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 20, 2007)

Any info on how the holidays will be changed? I'd join at the lowest level, but I'd want to ski during my children's spring break (usually last week of March, first week of April). If they open that up as non-holiday, I'm in.


----------



## vivalour (Oct 29, 2007)

ondeadlin said:


> Any info on how the holidays will be changed? I'd join at the lowest level, but I'd want to ski during my children's spring break (usually last week of March, first week of April). If they open that up as non-holiday, I'm in.



I think that spring break will stay as a holiday. But you could customize to include one holiday reservation at the lower membership levels for an additional one-time $5,000 fee added to your basic membership cost. Check this out with Heath at HCC if you're still interested.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 29, 2007)

some of the related threads >
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56978
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56977
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=413261&postcount=14


----------

